# labour signs..?



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

It is me again lol..

So thursday night I think I felt a pup for the first time. I do not know if it was because she was panting and moving or if it was a pup. I do remember the last time I had a pregnant dog I could feel the pups very clearly. They felt like golf balls. Do they always feel obvious or would you feel it for a second then it will go? You see I am asking because I can hardly feel anything in Coco. Could she maybe having not that many? 

Today I was with her and just checking to see if she has any milk..She does! She has apparently had milk for two days now. 

She was asleep today and was shaking! I read that was a sign of labour in some places. She is also panting a lot. And she keeps looking at her rear end. She is also moving around a lot. And I seen her digging her bed today. When she was outside she went down to the shed and Marley followed her. She then started digging in there. I called them back up and only Marley came. She seems to want to be alone. 

She keeps following me everywhere too. 

The only thing I am worried about is not feeling any puppies..

She is still eating her food. Do dogs Always go off food when they are going into labour?

We have an X Ray booked but I wonder did we schedule it to late! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Canine Reproduction and Whelping (Instant eBook Download)
Newborn Puppy Intensive Care (Instant eBook Download)
Advanced Canine Reproduction and Puppy Care (Instant eBook Download)

I've never whelped a litter, but this also sounds decent from what I do understand about it. Of course the e-books linked above would be much better. A real breeder may have a better guide for you.

You said you'd been taking her temperature every day. What has it been the past few days? What is it now?

Good luck.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds to me like you're having puppies. I'd get the whelping area ready and watch her closely so she doesnt have them off in the yard somewhere!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If I recall right, this is really your parents who are in charge of the breeding?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, seperate her from Marley. You should probably call the vet too and make sure he's available.

I'm no expert, but it sounds like she's going into labor to me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You said in your other thread that "The vet has been with [you] every week since she was bred." If that's true, it should be no problem for you to ask him about this stuff or even get him to come and have a look.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

The vet is on call and waiting if we need him..

I just went down to her again and definitely felt a pup! That is a relief. 

I have been reading about labour and whelping since she was first bred. I just wanted to ask do they always go off their food? Can you always feel the pups inside? 

Yes my parents are pretty much in charge of the dogs but I am preparing for this..I have the box ready, a weighing scales, Different coloured string to identify them. Although I could only find four colours XD I was gonna get more tomorrow as I was not expecting this. I do have some other stuff I could use though. Scissors, Dental floss just in case she does not cut the cord, And a notepad to record everything. Towels..I am prepared if fluid is still in a pups mouth and nose..Anything else I may need? 

She was licking me like crazy when I went down. Then she started licking her paw =/ Then she licked her vulva a lot, She then lay down while I scratched her belly and when she stood up there was a wet patch on the blanket that she started licking =/ Would it have been the water sac? She seems to calm and relaxed to be starting right now! I mean she is panting a bit but she is also running up the garden. And she did pee a few times while I she was out..I will stay with her tonight anyways..

Oh and of course her temperature! We are going to take it in the next few minutes. Will let you know.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I would definitely keep Marley away from her. It sounds like she is getting close, so keep an eye on her and check her often.

Don't forget a camera!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Put on a pot of coffee. This is it. Keep your phone handy and stay close. And please, put Marley away right now.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Make sure the cat that likes to bother her is locked away someplace, too. Be prepared for an all-nighter... keep us updated as it happens. And yes, take pictures!

(You can wind a couple colors of string together if you need more colors... you can have red, blue, and red/blue, for example.)

The temperature should be a good indicator if she's close to giving birth.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Some girls go off their food, some don't. Watch for the temp drop, that will tell true every time. Get ALL other animals away from her or she'll try to hold the pups in and make sure you have all your supplies handy. Best of luck and keep us posted (oh, and you're required to post pics of the pups BTW).


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything is away from her now..She would not come out of the shed at all! Even when John(Stepfather) went out to put out clothes she did not move. Marley came running up to him. He even went down to the shed and called her out but still she sat there! That is definitely not like her...But she is out now and on her own and I guess I am staying on the couch tonight XD Although she is still quite calm. She just wants to be on her own.

Good idea to mix the string colours I am doing it now =D

And there is no doubt I will have pictures! My favourite thing to do is take pictures  I am looking forward to seeing what colours come out of her. We were just looking at Marleys Papers today and his great grandsire was black and a few in his lines were brown too.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

the whelping box is in the shed? It's not cold there, is it? I think you said before it had a heater in there?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Nope it's not in the shed that is the problem XD She just kept going in there today and digging it around. She will be inside having them..I think she really likes the shed


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It may be that's what swhe's used to, but inside the house really is best, just be sure the area is kept quiet.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Nope it's not in the shed that is the problem XD She just kept going in there today and digging it around. She will be inside having them..I think she really likes the shed


Oh good. Be sure and bring her in before she gets too far along and cant be moved, ok?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep! They usually have them at night right? It is 8pm here now. I hope I am not up all night for nothing XD


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about that, but my guess is that she's having them tonight. My cat had kittens in the middle of the day. Do you have anyone there that can sit with you tonight? It's going to be a long one. And do you have a car ready in case you have to take her in, in case of an emergency?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

My stepfather might be staying up too. I will be fine though. I have the TV, Laptop and my coke to stay awake XD The car is ready and the vet is literally a 30 second drive around the corner.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

just went to see her now..9:30...We made her bed earlier today and put some newspapers in etc..It is now upside down! Paper is all ripped up. I went in to fix up up and she was like no I want it messy and started pushing it around again! I am getting quite excited now!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

just wanted to say good luck...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Luck, I hope everything is going okay.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Please keep us updated as much as you can.

Good luck to Coca.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck! It is so exciting!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck! I really hope it goes well! I've been watching this thread almost all day. So exciting!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

She is so cconfusing right now XD Sorry I have been away so long..

Ok so this is what is happening so far..

10pm- Put a towel in her bed. She circled around it then sat down. She then got up again and started digging at it.

10:30- She went out ot go to the toilet. Peed about 5 times and pooped. And she keeps running down to the shed and crying outside it! Can dogs in labour run XD She was walking around then suddenly sat down and started licking her vulva. She usually does a few circles before sitting down and licking.

11pm - She is back in her bed. Panting. Breeding pretty heavy. Licking everything she can. Licked her vulva for about 10 minutes! It sounded like she was eating something =/ Making weird noises. Licked my arm for ages and tried to lick my face XD 

Now it is 12am - She went back out to go to the toilet and is pacing up and down the garden. Went to the shed again and cried outside. She got some bread and buried it. Is still panting. Gone back into bed now and I will check her in a few minutes.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

12:20- She is rearranging her bed again =/ I feel I am in for a long night XD


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like she is in the beginning stage. Try to keep her comfortable and calm. Have you brought her inside yet?

And yes, you are going to be in for a very long night.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've only watched a dog give birth one time, and it wasnt mine. Sounds like she wants to give birth in the shed, would be my best guess, but dont let her of course. I wonder if you should put her inside now and keep her in? Does anybody with experience know?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah she is in..

Right now she is breathing heavy and fast!! She is definitely feeling contractions. And still licking her vulva. She is lying down now and looks like she is trying to sleep but obviously can't...The only reason I do not feel tired at all is because I am super excited XD I have drank so much coke! I pee more than she does XD


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

One other thing, when I was in labor, I bit people. Really  Now I have no idea, but I wonder if dog's get snappy too when they're in a lot of pain? 

When I watched that one litter be born, the breeder stayed VERY quiet and off to the side.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Yeah she is in..
> 
> Right now she is breathing heavy and fast!! She is definitely feeling contractions. And still licking her vulva. She is lying down now and looks like she is trying to sleep but obviously can't...The only reason I do not feel tired at all is because I am super excited XD I have drank so much coke! I pee more than she does XD


OMG, I wish you had a webcam.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Me too haha but I will get loads of pictures!! I cannot look at her anymore! She looks tired and she has not even started! How often should a check on her? I do not want to keep disturbing her in case it puts her off. Maybe I should just stay with her from now on?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd stick real close for sure. But, give her space. If she seems upset by you being there, back off a little farther.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Best of luck! Hope everything goes well!! I'll be checking on the thread every few minutes!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Just lay with her for a few minutes. She is still at the heavy breathing then stopping then starting again. The puppies are really moving in there now! So I am just gonna go and wait with her now. I will be back soon hehe. I got a picture of her looking very miserable.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I would stay, just because emergencies can happen in three seconds flat, one minute your with her and she is fine, normal contractions, next minute she needs to be rushed to the vet. 

Ok, maybe not that fast, but accidents sure do happen at the most inopportune times. Murphy's law = anything that can happen will happen except what you think will happen.

I cant wait for pictures!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

So I am with her now. She was falling asleep. Breathing heavy and fast then it would stop then come back again and her whole body shivered. Then she decided to get up and walk around. Now she is in bed again digging it up and licking her vulva..! Come on Coco!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont want to keep posting 'Wow!' to every one of your posts, but I'm thinking it, so keep keeping us updated. I have the laptop on and I keep checking it, as I know others are too.

BTW, listen to your gut instinct, if you're uncertain or worried about ANYTHING, please dont hestitate to call the vet and ask. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I know it is quite amazing watching it all! And now she is asleep! Lol...I think we are still in the first stage..It is 1:20 am.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

She is still trying to sleep while having contractions...I have left her alone for a few minutes. She just wants to sleep..Hurry up Coco lol. I am getting tired. It is 2am


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, even once she starts to give birth it takes hours! You will be up all night for sure. If you absolutely need to sleep, make sure someone else is with her.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

You mentioned that your step-father may have stayed up as well? You guys should have done it in shifts.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

We should have XD He told me to wake him up when she actually starts having them. 

I just gave her a teddy and she is licking it a lot. And she is licking her legs. Still breathing heavy and fast.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hang in there, or like they said, sleep for a bit and have your stepdad watch her. This is going to take all night and maybe well into tomorow.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you have anything high in calories? Usually something like that can help push things along. We use nutrical but it is a little too late to be getting something like that, but something high in calories that a dog can eat should suffice. 

Good luck, hope she delivers soon.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing yet at nearly 4am..! I am just going to go check her out now.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

She seems to be a puking stage..I have not seen anything come up but she is gagging a little.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is that normal, in anything you've read?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

It is according to this..She should also be in stage two coming close to stage three. I have been reading this site for two months! 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelping.htm


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> It is according to this..She should also be in stage two coming close to stage three. I have been reading this site for two months!
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelping.htm


Ok good. Glad you've been reading. I know next to nothing about this.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I started when she was being bred. It my me look forward too it! Now I am so tired XD She is sitting up now panting like crazy.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Are there any contractions?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes she is having contractions. They do not seem to be bothering her too much yet because she is up and walking around again.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Ok so Coco really wants to get out ot go toilet. I let her out and go to the toilet myself. I come back and she is in the cabbage digging! The cabbage is all blocked off so I have no way of getting her out! Ahhh! She is now lying down in there. I tried to bribe her out with food but she would not move. Then I tried to kinda drag her out and she just goes back in!! The adventures were are on tonight =/ She better come out XD


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my. Can you leash her and get her out?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

It's ok. She came out. Phew! She is being really bold at the moment! I know she is in pain etc.. She cannot settle at all!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Where is my popcorn!?! The adventure begins! Its been over 15 years (!) since I've witnessed a whelping and I have a feeling this is as close as I'm going to get to it ever again.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

+two said:


> Where is my popcorn!?! The adventure begins! Its been over 15 years (!) since I've witnessed a whelping and I have a feeling this is as close as I'm going to get to it ever again.


And darn it, I'm tired and almost ready for bed. I'm going to miss it :/ Hurry up Coco!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok update!

It is 5:30am..Getting bright. She is finally lying down. Still panting and breathing fast. She just got sick. And then ate it =/ and cleaned the rest of it by rearranging her bed again. It looks like she is gonna have them during the day after all of that XD


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Ok update!
> 
> It is 5:30am..Getting bright. She is finally lying down. Still panting and breathing fast. She just got sick. And then ate it =/ and cleaned the rest of it by rearranging her bed again. It looks like she is gonna have them during the day after all of that XD


Yeah, I think it can take a LONG time...get your step-father to relieve you when he gets up...even if its just for a few hours.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

She is really feeling the contractions now! She is pacing around her bed, Grunting, Sitting down then getting up! Can't be long now!

I really do not want to miss it now  I am fully awake so I guess I can alst a few more hours. Although I was meant to work at `12 pm..I better ring in a while and tell them I cannot come in! This is too important. And my family is going off for a few hours soon so I need to stay with her...

The excitement is crazy haha...

ETA - She is now crying with the pain but will not lie down! She is either sitting or standing.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ad we have lift off!! She is pushing!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

You better get pictures! I'm freaking serious!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

First crying puppy!

Is it normal that she put him in her mouth?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I got pictures but I am worried about how aggressive she is being with him..She is picking him up by his head and then putting him down beside her face and licking him..But then she seems to be having another one and she started digging then she pushed him away? Normal?


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

If she tries to get up and move with the puppy it means she is trying to find a safer place for the pup. It may mean moving her whelping box somewhere else that she feels secure. Most likely a cozier nook around the house. 

She doesn't have hands so you will see her pick them up pretty often with her mouth on the scruff of their neck and they instinctively go limp so don't freak out as it doesnt hurt them. 

It's okay for her to ignore the pup to labor another but watch later that after all is done how she reacts to all of them. If she rejects one completely then best to watch that pup and you may need to hand raise it. At this point though it doesn't seem like that's the case but too early to tell.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They need to be fairly rough with them to get their blood moving and their lungs working. 

You need to have a warm bed to put the other pups in while she's pushing the next one out. She'll want them back between pushing, but you have to get them out of the way while she's bearing down or they might get hurt. Keep them close to her or she'll get too nervous, just a bit out of the way. If it's warm enough they shouldn't cry (which will upset her).


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok thanks XD I just got a bit worried. She was a bit slow at licking off the sac so I just pulled it from his mouth..

You see my mother said she was reading all about it and you should not handle the pup etc because she will eat them...Is that true? How am I meant to weigh them etc?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

He is eating now..Well I am calling it a he but I dunno what it is XD


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Um, no, that's just an old wives' tale. A dog is not going to eat her puppies because a human (that she trusts) touches them. Not even wild animals do that.

It's pretty easy to tell boy pups from girl pups. . .boys have a "belly button" .


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay puppies! Good luck!!! Pictures soon!!!!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah but I am afraid to touch him XD I will get him when she starts having another one..He is BLACK! 

Ok so she will never eat them will see? I just got really scared when she picked him up from the head..


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had to turn the laptop back on before I went to bed to see whats happening. Oh, I hope it goes ok! A little black baby  Good luck Coco! Anxious to hear good news in the morning!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Dogs (and other animals) can be fairly rough (or so it would seem to humans) with their young.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Ok thanks XD I just got a bit worried. She was a bit slow at licking off the sac so I just pulled it from his mouth..
> 
> You see my mother said she was reading all about it and you should not handle the pup etc because she will eat them...Is that true? How am I meant to weigh them etc?


No, it's not from the handling them. Not often, but sometimes dogs will eat their puppies. I have heard from others that they do this to wean off the weak ones and have more resources (milk) for the others. Possibly true, one of our dogs ate a weak puppy she rejected but wasn't removed from her presence. That was traumatizing since I was a kid and I didn't need to see a half eaten puppy. Often I hear from breeder friends that this happens more often with a first time litter than anything and supervise her to nurse and clean them and separate the pups from her to keep them safe. Sometimes its caused by a hormonal imbalance or a mental issue so usually those bitches are never bred again for safety of pups and also not to pass it onto their female pups as it's a hereditary issue. Sometimes it is high stress (like not feeling the area is unsuitable) or when the mother is not well. Sometimes an accident like she laid on them and it died can happen and they will eat them to clean up and keep their area clean. etc.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok now Coco has gone a bit mad! She ran outside with the pup and straight into the cabbage again =/ Will we leave her there to have the rest then bring them back in? She got into a big panic when we moved the pup back..And now I hear she is gone back out again =/ 

And he is boy! 

Pictures..


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Do not let her have them outside. You should be keeping her inside, and especially keeping the puppies inside. 

Awesome! Congratulations Coco!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

We brought the pup back in to try to get her to come in and she got into a big panic and grabbed the pup and ran back out..We are just gonna let her have them there then move them in.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

If you can get her inside...just don't let her back out. She needs to have them inside if at all possible.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Seriously, it's NOT safe for her to give birth outside, the puppies need to be birthed indoors. Get her back inside and DON'T LET HER BACK OUT!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's pretty unsanitary for her to have them out there in the dirt. . .get her back in if you can. And don't let her out again (or maybe on leash if you think she really has to go).

Be prepared for a large litter! Labs usually have 8-12, sometimes more. I've heard of a litter of 16. Wiilow came from a litter of 13.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Why is it she can go out on her own? Block the dog door, lock the human doors, use a leash if she needs to go potty but really I would just newspaper, puppypad the whole whelping area for a mess. If she is pulling puppies to somewhere else, it means though she doesnt think the spot you picked for the puppies is suitable so she's trying to find something that feels safer. Find another place in the house by bringing her inside and letting her pick a place to bring the puppy and then put the whelping box there and secure it. I would perhaps use dimmer lights inside the room (if it's dark outside she may prefer a darker place) she picks and make a better "enclosure" somehow to make the area smaller and more nook like. Make sure the area stays quiet and keep the other animals out.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

And if she really *needs* to go...at this point who cares if she messes in the house? I mean, really. She IS giving birth. lol



Willowy said:


> Wiilow came from a litter of 13.



WOW!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Newborn puppies are so exciting!!!!!!!!!
He's so cute the little black one!!! :3!!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> WOW!!!


Eh, pretty normal for a Lab. 10-12 seems to be the most common. There's currently a litter for sale in the paper---7 boys and 7 girls. That's not even considering they may have kept one or two, or given a few to family members and friends. It's one reason Labs are so overpopulated in most places.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright, naive interjection here...
What's so unsanitary about giving birth outside (provided that the patch of dirt in question isn't littered with trash, fecal matter etc.)? All other animals do it that way and so do many human populations. I'm by no means suggesting that she let Coco do this, I'm just curious to know.

Feel free to ignore this as well; puppies being born as we speak is quite a distraction!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Eh, pretty normal for a Lab. 10-12 seems to be the most common. There's currently a litter for sale in the paper---7 boys and 7 girls. That's not even considering they may have kept one or two, or given a few to family members and friends. It's one reason Labs are so overpopulated in most places.


I don't have any experience with Lab litters, so it seemed large to me. Eddie was a rescue of sorts, meaning he was a stray.

Uallis was 1 of 10 puppies.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Alright, naive interjection here...
> What's so unsanitary about giving birth outside (provided that the patch of dirt in question isn't littered with trash, fecal matter etc.)? All other animals do it that way and so do many human populations. I'm by no means suggesting that she let Coco do this, I'm just curious to know.
> 
> Feel free to ignore this as well; puppies being born as we speak is quite a distraction!


Not sure about the sanitary part, but the puppies NEED to be born inside because they cannot regulate their body temp, and the labor can take hours. The pups can become dangerously chilled during that time. It's critical that the pups are kept warm during that time. Coco NEEDS to be brought inside and KEPT THERE.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Now personally, I can't imagine raising 10+ Lab pups (or Mastiffs! My goodness). I would probably go bonkers. But I suppose it would be fun if you enjoy that kind of thing. But the cleaning! Yikes.

I've never raised a litter of puppies. Only kittens (mostly orphans, one pregnant stray). And they're bad enough, even though they come hardwired to use a litterbox. I keep thinking I want to try fostering a pregnant/nursing dog and her litter, or maybe some orphan puppies, but it's just so much work!

So. . .any more puppies yet? Any luck getting her to come inside?


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Canyx said:


> Alright, naive interjection here...
> What's so unsanitary about giving birth outside (provided that the patch of dirt in question isn't littered with trash, fecal matter etc.)? All other animals do it that way and so do many human populations. I'm by no means suggesting that she let Coco do this, I'm just curious to know.



I'm no breeder but I think one reason is temperature. The puppies can't regulate temperature and being in the chilly night air is not good for them. Also, you can't keep track of them as easily (looking for black newborn puppies at night against the dark soil? good luck!). I think Parvo could be a concern too (it can live in the soil, right?). If Coco or Marley or someone from the household got it on their feet/shoes and contaminated the backyard then the puppies could easily get it and it will basically kill them all (right?). 

That is my uneducated guess.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Alright, naive interjection here...
> What's so unsanitary about giving birth outside (provided that the patch of dirt in question isn't littered with trash, fecal matter etc.)? All other animals do it that way and so do many human populations. I'm by no means suggesting that she let Coco do this, I'm just curious to know.
> 
> Feel free to ignore this as well; puppies being born as we speak is quite a distraction!


I think it's more that any animal (wild animal) will seek out a den in the dirt, or a small cave to give birth. Things like that are small enough where even though it's outside, the cubs are protected from the weather (by the walls of the den) and they are kept warm by the mothers body heat which even though they're outside it doesn't escape the area of the den where she's giving birth. So the cubs are encompassed by heat from the mother and the surrounding area of the den.

ETA: Also, a great thing to have is hot water bags/bottles -whatever they're called. You can put blankets over top of them and place the puppies on them if Coco is being unruly and not wanting to lay with them. We used the hot water..things for my friends puppies when they were being born.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess the temperature thing makes sense... I guess canines in the wild time their breeding so that they're not birthing during the cold months out of the year, and dogs have sort of lost that timing? I wonder how feral dog populations manage 

Anyways, I hope things are going well for Coco and the pups!

EDIT: D'oh! Right, totally forgot about dens. Thanks Niraya


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, this is exciting. I was just about to go to bed, but... who can sleep when there are puppies being born?!

Repeatedly moving Coco and the puppies is not good. I would not let her choose to go outside any more if you are having trouble getting her back in. You can always clean up pee and poop from tile/wood surfaces indoors -- and just think, it will give you something to do between births! She does need to whelp inside -- whelping outside is not always bad, but whelping outside in the cooler temperatures can be fatal to the pups (as many have said). 

More pictures!!!


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> The pups can become dangerously chilled during that time. It's critical that the pups are kept warm during that time.


I came to see my Mastiff be born and the breeder had a puppy box with a heating pad under a soft blanket to keep the box warm. I have also seen people use heating lamps (like the ones for reptiles) over the whelping box.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I came to see my Mastiff be born and the breeder had a puppy box with a heating pad under a soft blanket to keep the box warm. I have also seen people use heating lamps (like the ones for reptiles) over the whelping box.


Exactly, they weren't left to be whelped OUTSIDE in the dirt!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Canyx said:


> I guess the temperature thing makes sense... I guess canines in the wild time their breeding so that they're not birthing during the cold months out of the year, and dogs have sort of lost that timing? I wonder how feral dog populations manage
> 
> Anyways, I hope things are going well for Coco and the pups!
> 
> EDIT: D'oh! Right, totally forgot about dens. Thanks Niraya


Glad I could help  I guess the years of being a bookworm and reading up on animals when I was little finally paid off!!

Canines in the wild like wolves (northern regions where it's colder) breed January to April where wolves in southern regions breed earlier because food is available earlier. Canines in warmer areas can breed anywhere from fall to winter.

Northern wolves breed later winter/early spring so the pups are born being timed with the arrival of young prey species to provide food for the new mother and have the entire rest of spring and summer to grow and learn how to hunt and be a valuable member of the pack.

/end education lesson on wolf breeding. Sorry!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Glad I could help  I guess the years of being a bookworm and reading up on animals when I was little finally paid off!!
> 
> Canines in the wild like wolves (northern regions where it's colder) breed January to April where wolves in southern regions breed earlier because food is available earlier. Canines in warmer areas can breed anywhere from fall to winter.
> 
> ...



Hahaa, thanks!
Somehow I call myself a Biologist, but when I was reading through these posts I just had the image in my head of all sorts of wild animals having their babies in the grand outdoors... I need to go to sleep now 

Good luck Coco!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry I disappeared again! Anther pup just born..And guess what it is ...Black male lol. First puppy is doing very well. He is nursing and Coco has her legs around him so she is gonna keep them warm. I know it is not necessary for them to give birth outside but we do not want to upset her again and they will all be moved inside once she finishes giving birth. It is not day time..Nearly 8am. It is getting warm too so it is now day time..8am and it is getting warm. And they have towels etc to lie on for now.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> So sorry I disappeared again! Anther pup just born..And guess what it is ...Black male lol. First puppy is doing very well. He is nursing and Coco has her legs around him so she is gonna keep them warm. I know it is not necessary for them to give birth outside but we do not want to upset her again and they will all be moved inside once she finishes giving birth. It is not day time..Nearly 8am. It is getting warm too so it is not freezing. And they have towels etc to lie on for now.


Congrats on puppy number two!!

Remember, just because it isn't freezing to us could be different to her. The warmest part of the day is from 11am to 2pm so 8am could still be pretty chilly especially at this time of the year. You'll want to move her one last time and get her back inside ASAP. It isn't just their temperature that is of concern being outdoors. Like a number of people have said there could be all kinds of nasty infections/parasites/diseases out in the yard that you have -no- idea about. Puppies don't have an immune system. What would you do if all of these wonderful babies you're bringing into the world die because you left her have them outside and they got sick?  I'm not trying to be mean but it is a very -real- possibility if you leave her out there to have them.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, she *REALLY* needs to get inside to finish having her puppies.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

CocoAndMarley, do you happen to know what color Coco's mom and dad and Marley's mom and dad were? If you do, I could likely give you an estimate of how many yellow/black/chocolate labs to expect in the litter, if any. 

I am a genetics nerd.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

More pictures! 

Puppy one and new puppy..




















And puppy one all dry and fat










We are moving her inside as soon as we can get her to settle down.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful puppies! You should replace her towels when you go back inside, though! Haha.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

CricketLoops said:


> CocoAndMarley, do you happen to know what color Coco's mom and dad and Marley's mom and dad were? If you do, I could likely give you an estimate of how many yellow/black/chocolate labs to expect in the litter, if any.
> 
> I am a genetics nerd.


Coco's mom and dad were both brown and Marleys mom and dad were both golden...XD That is why these are a big shock! I hope she has some golden ones.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Who wants to guess what colour the next two pups are? Both were just born very close to each other. Now we have 4.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Coco's mom and dad were both brown and Marleys mom and dad were both golden...XD That is why these are a big shock! I hope she has some golden ones.


 Wow, what are the odds? That's the only combination you could have had that tells me nothing about Coco and Marley's genotypes! Do you know if Coco had any yellow siblings, or were they all chocolate?

If this is distracting you, please ignore it... you should be focusing on Coco and the puppies!

Edit: Also, no, not that big of a shock! If you breed a chocolate and a yellow together, you'll always have a chance of getting a black puppy! The only two color pairings that eliminate the chance for a puppy to be black are yellow x yellow and choc x choc. 

Basically, with Coco and Marley, you have 4 possibilities for what the litter will look like:

1) All will be black.
2) 50% black, 50% chocolate
3) 50% black, 50% yellow
4) 25% black, 25% chocolate, 50% yellow.

Edit again: Note the ratios aren't exact (you will probably never see an even 50/50 or 25/25/50 ratio of puppies, just a rough estimate, if that even.)


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> We are moving her inside as soon as we can get her to settle down.


Yes, please do! The soil looks damp and that can't be good for the pups. They need to be warm!

I like that last picture of pup #1!! I bet Eddie (my Lab) looked JUST like that when he was just born.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

No it's fine she is being watched by my stepfather. All of Coco's were brown. I do know Marley had black and brown great great grandparents but that is it XD


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> Yes, please do! The soil looks damp and that can't be good for the pups. They need to be warm!
> 
> I like that last picture of pup #1!! I bet Eddie (my Lab) looked JUST like that when he was just born.


Yep we are =D

And haha he is very fat! But puppy number two is bigger than him. Now I just gotta see puppies number 3 and 4 and see their size and gender. Coco is really wrapping herself around them.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with CrickettLoops too! Replace those towels when you get them inside. I'd be getting towels straight out of the dryer for extra warmth at the very least.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

CricketLoops said:


> 1) All will be black.
> 2) 50% black, 50% chocolate
> 3) 50% black, 50% yellow
> 4) 25% black, 25% chocolate, 50% yellow.
> ...


Really interesting. I've never been interested enough to study up on genetics. Instead, I want someone to "spell" it out for me! Or....rather someone else do all the "work" of researching it and then tell me about it afterwards! LOL!!

I have no clue of Eddie's history...so I don't know what color his parents were.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Who wants to guess what colour the next two pups are? Both were just born very close to each other. Now we have 4.


I'm guessing just because I'm dying to know.

Both chocolate?


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> Really interesting. I've never been interested enough to study up on genetics. Instead, I want someone to "spell" it out for me! Or....rather someone else do all the "work" of researching it and then tell me about it afterwards! LOL!!
> 
> I have no clue of Eddie's history...so I don't know what color his parents were.


Haha, labs are easy, since (for the most part) only two loci determine color, and there are only 3 possible colors (in the standard). Shading plays a part a little, too, but it's not like some breeds that start having dilutes and masks and sables and brindles and tan points and white markings and all of that complicated stuff.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Nope BLACK! And now another one. So 5 pups so far. And Coco seems to be relaxing. This could be the break until the rest come?


So far I know we have 3 boys and 1 girl. Dunno about last one yet. All black..


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

CricketLoops said:


> Haha, labs are easy, since (for the most part) only two loci determine color, and there are only 3 possible colors (in the standard). Shading plays a part a little, too, but it's not like some breeds that start having dilutes and masks and sables and brindles and tan points and white markings and all of that complicated stuff.


Off topic...someone that I work with just got a Lab puppy not very long ago. I asked her what color the puppy was and she said, "White"...so I said, "You mean a dilute yellow?". She looked at me weird and said, "I guess...."

I think she honestly believes the puppy is a "white" Lab. lol


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Nope BLACK!


ALL the puppies are black so far?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> ALL the puppies are black so far?


Yep =( Lol I really wanted a golden one! Oh well we still may have a chance at one.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello more pictures!

All puppies together just before she had the latest one..










Say hello to the only girl so far!


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Nope BLACK! And now another one. So 5 pups so far. And Coco seems to be relaxing. This could be the break until the rest come?
> 
> 
> So far I know we have 3 boys and 1 girl. Dunno about last one yet. All black..


Well, at least we know the genotype of all the black labs (EeBb)! Not that that's useful information, but I am kind of a nerd so I think it's neat that we can know that. 



Mdawn said:


> Off topic...someone that I work with just got a Lab puppy not very long ago. I asked her what color the puppy was and she said, "White"...so I said, "You mean a dilute yellow?". She looked at me weird and said, "I guess...."
> 
> I think she honestly believes the puppy is a "white" Lab. lol


Yeah, poor Labradors. There are people now who are breeding very lightly shaded yellow labs and calling them "white" labs and selling them to people for increased profits... so it's very possible that your coworker really did think she had a "white" labrador.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Hello more pictures!
> 
> All puppies together just before she had the latest one..


The puppies are in the dirt...they need to be some place dry and warm.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> The puppies are in the dirt...they need to be some place dry and warm.


YES. I would love to see some pictures of warm, dry puppies and mom inside on some fresh, clean towels...


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Mdawn said:


> The puppies are in the dirt...they need to be some place dry and warm.


Ditto. The dirt is damper than you think even if it's "dry dirt" and that can chill a puppy. At the very least if you still arent moving them inside, don't let them crawl or be placed into the dirt and keep them on the towels. Perhaps get small kitchen towels and put them in the dryer and bring them out and rub each puppy periodically down. It keeps them warm and rubbing will help their own circulation as well. Try to get her in a whelping box even though outside at the very least to keep them off the ground better.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've seen a lot of shows on T.V. (not the best source...lol) but when the dog gives birth to a puppy, someone grabbed the puppy and rubbed it down pretty vigorously with a towel. I assume it was to create warmth and circulation. 

But I DO know...those puppies CAN NOT be lying in the dirt like that. They *HAVE* to get somewhere warm and dry. 

Where they are at right now...is NOT warm and dry. It can't be.

CocoAndMarley...please MOVE the puppies so at the very least they aren't touching the ground.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> I've seen a lot of shows on T.V. (not the best source...lol) but when the dog gives birth to a puppy, someone grabbed the puppy and rubbed it down pretty vigorously with a towel. I assume it was to create warmth and circulation.


HAHA. That, and the rest of this thread, makes me think of this clip from a classic Disney movie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kL_qVzIxsM&feature=related

I feel like it's appropriate.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I wish I could move her but my parents are refusing me to even touch her or the puppies =/ This is such a horrible end to something good! My mother keeps saying they are gonna die if you touch them, She will eat them or neglect them. My stepfather is saying she will move when she wants too...I have told them they are gonna die outside but they refuse to listen! They say if she comes inside she will kill them all =/ There is nothing I can say to make them change their minds..I really hate them right now!! How stupid can anybody be! 

I just hope he litter can survive. They are all pretty cute...Still 6 there but Coco is still having contractions.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

You clearly already touched them and they're not already dead nor rejected by Coco. Your hand or one of their hands in right there in the pictures. 

This is why breeders should be the only ones having puppies. Sorry, no offense, but misconceptions like that can hurt a litter. I touched my Mastiff when he came out and I touched the puppies he studded for the breeder years later. None of them are dead but they also came from ideal bitches and not ones from a "crazy line" with mental issues around whelping. If they are high stress, the mom is not well physically with complications, or has a hormonal or hereditary imbalance they have the probability of eating a few. For safety my breeder kept the pups were separated from mother when they can't be watched and was put in a little bed inside a box with a heating element until they were passed 10 days I believe. Usually after they hit this period of infancy, somehow the mother instincts to clean up the weak were different as they passed the most difficult first life stage....I cant remember the science of it right now, I'm effing sleepy, but I do remember my breeder telling me about supervision in the first stages were heavy. 

She will probably not move at all. Probably not even when she is done so she may be making herself at home there if she isn't shown inside by someone and lead to a secure cozy area. 

At the very least to keep them warm if you cant "touch" them, get small hand towels into the dryer (small ones so they don't overwhelm the pups with their weight and it's easy for you to spread them out between a few pups/coco) and put them on the puppies and alternate a few in/out the dryer to keep em warm. 

Do you know what the temperature is outside?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

If you can't get her inside can't you get here somewhere that's not full of dirt?? What about putting a large flattened cardboard box under mom and some towels to line that? It will really help to get the puppies DRY and warm at least.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

It's ok they are coming in now =D We think she is finished. She just passed a lot of afterbirth. So now they coming in beside the radiator to warm up. I wrapped a hot water bottle beside them. They all seem pretty content. And there are 7. All black...Yay! Not XD Although some may be brown. I'd say we will find out soon enough..

Coco did really well. She had 7 pups in 5 hours. The only problem is when she is getting ready to have another pup she digs and well the other pups end up everywhere so she is being watched the whole time. She does not like it when even one is away from her! I just weighed them. ..The smallest, a girl is 267 grams. The biggest, a boy is 347 grams...Is that normal?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok turns out she was not finished! Two more just arrived...Up to 9 now! All the same colour..


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay. Good. 

She may be finished, but sometimes though it can be false alarm so it's good you guys are there to watch her. Congrats! 

They seem to be in a typical range of weight. Most lab pups are from half a pound (226 grams) to a pound (453 grams) at the time of their birth. They usually grow pretty fast from this point. My breeder weighed at birth, weighed after half a day, weigh everyday for the first 2 weeks and then after that every 3 days. Reason being is it helps calculate which ones are growing and which are falling behind and may need some supplemented formula or more time with the mom to nurse. My Mastiff, believe it or not was the runt despite being a huge adult. The breeder would let him latch to mommas teets first to he can get one of the stronger nursing nipples and let the others crawl. He sometimes gave him formula to catch him up to the smaller females. 

Edit- haha yeah, sometimes its a false alarm! 7 seemed like a small litter for a lab.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Ok turns out she was not finished! Two more just arrived...Up to 9 now! All the same colour..


Based on this, I'd have to say that Coco is EEbb and Marley is eeBB. If Coco carried yellow or Marley carried chocolate you'd probably have a yellow or chocolate puppy by now. It still isn't 100% for sure, but the odds are very good. IF you were a reputable breeder, and this was a carefully planned litter, the results of this litter can give you a lot of information about your dogs. I'm explaining this largely because a) I like it and b) I'm hoping that it will impress upon you the need to educate yourself before you breed again (I know this has been covered in other threads, and I'm not getting into it here). These are the kind of things you should know, and NOT just coat color -- in fact, except for a few color traits (merle is the one that springs to mind), color is the LEAST important thing that should concern you. You should understand what there is to know about genetic diseases and inheritance in your chosen breed, for sure. You should understand the theories about how temperament is passed on through generations, and get involved in the nature v. nurture argument as it applies to dogs. 

Anyways, here's what we know from this pairing:

Coco can never be the mother of a yellow lab puppy. If she's bred to a yellow lab, she will always produce all black puppies. If she's bred to a black lab, depending on his genetic makeup, the puppies will be roughly 50% black and 50% chocolate or 100% black. She will produce all chocolates if she's bred to another chocolate. 

Marley can never father any chocolate lab puppies. If he's bred to a chocolate lab, depending on that lab the puppies will be all black (like with Coco) or 50% yellow 50% black. If he's bred to a black lab, depending on the genetic makeup of that lab his puppies will be all black or 50% yellow 50% black. Like all yellow x yellow breedings, if Marley is bred to a yellow lab, the puppies will be 100% yellow. 

More pictures?!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha yeah! Sometimes she has some right after the other. Right now she is laying down flat. She hasn't done that at all today. And her belly is gone XD I dunno how she fit 9 pups in there! I barely felt them at all. 

And she seems very happy now wagging her tail etc. So maybe this time she is finished  The vet is coming later to check them all. 

We are gonna get a milk replacer and bottle just in case the small ones cannot get in. 

Cricketloops that is very very interesting! It is a pity she cannot have yellow labs. I was looking forward to them  Of course there could be some brown we just don't know 100% yet.

I have more pictures but not on the laptop yet  I will put them up soon.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

oh crap, puppies in the dirt. I know you're just the kid but darn your parents, you don't need to be a breeder to know that the pups should have been born inside. That said, I hope they're okay.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> oh crap, puppies in the dirt. I know you're just the kid but darn your parents, you don't need to be a breeder to know that the pups should have been born inside. That said, I hope they're okay.


They are all good now =D I know my parents are stupid but they have agreed to bring them in. We are just letting Coco rest now and then they come in. =) Then I will weigh them all again..I weighed the 7 that were there at the time and put string around them but most of it fell off XD So I have to start again.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Just woke up.....couldn't wait to see how many pups there were...........congrats to Mom and you......but somehow please try to get them inside.....tell the vet to talk to your parents....the last baby I rescued was born outside in the cold and five of his littermates died before they were 4 weeks old. Please? Maybe the vet can talk some sense into your parents.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

They are in now..

Pictures from earlier. I will get more when I am weighing them etc.

































































Oh yeah did I say she had another one? 10 now


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Forgot one =P


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OHHHH................they are so precious!  I am so glad they are in now. Good Job!:clap2:


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

With Coco being used to being outside, my bet is that she felt more comfortable whelping there. I'm glad they are inside now, though.

As for touching them, you should handle each puppy every day! Every day! Show your mom this: http://www.crickethollowfarm.com/biosensor.htm
http://breedingbetterdogs.com/pdfFiles/articles/early_neurological_stimulation_en.pdf

Together, my mentor and I have bred 21 litters in nearly 40 years, and we've helped other people with whelping. Don't stress CoCo out, but DO handle those puppies!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on a safe delivery 

Very cute puppies. Do as wabanafcr said.

I'm far too tired to make a coherent sentence right now. I shall post later!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes wabanafcr is completely correct, those pups should be handled every chance you get. They need to be weighed everyday to track their weight gain, so you know if a problem arises. Our puppies are held every day. 

Congrats on the puppies, they are all black from the pictures shown. Glad you got them in, as going through this thread I was getting worried, pups can not survive out in the elements, specially in wet dirt. As I have said before and will say again, a chilled puppy is as good as dead. 

Make sure you are changing her bedding often, keeping it as warm as possible. I am not sure if you can get it in Ireland, but I would still get something like nutrical, just to give her a boost when she needs it.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations Coco! I was so happy to see all those beautiful black puppies when I woke up this morning! Keep us posted on their progress!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

10 black babies  Congratulations! How funny that she had all black! The genetics explanation was very interesting. 
I was getting pretty panicky, seeing them in the dirt, but I know you did everything you could to prevent that cocoandmarley. I do have a few words I'd love to say to your parents :frusty: 
They're all clean and set up inside now? I hope perhaps the vet can talk to your parents about the touching and eating them crap and set them straight on that. 
Oooh, I wish I could hold them! Cant wait to see more pictures


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Now please spay and neuter your dogs!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> Off topic...someone that I work with just got a Lab puppy not very long ago. I asked her what color the puppy was and she said, "White"...so I said, "You mean a dilute yellow?". She looked at me weird and said, "I guess...."
> 
> I think she honestly believes the puppy is a "white" Lab. lol


Isnt that dumb? I have some distant friends who also spent a fortune for a 'white' lab. The first time I saw their pup, I said 'oh you got a yellow lab'. They both looked at me, shocked, 'No, it's a white lab!'. Gasp. how could I, the person that knows labs, not recognize the rare, exotic white lab?? 'Uh no, sorry guys, but that is a yellow'.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have always read that you can only get black puppies out of a lab litter if one of the parents was also black because the black gene in labs is dominant. Do labs have a recessive black gene? 

EDIT

oh I guess the "ee" gene in the yellow dog would mask the black genes


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, but you'd know of the dog was Bb or BB by nose pigment. If all puppies were black and had a chocolate dam, that would say that Marley is probably BB at that locus



Keechak said:


> I have always read that you can only get black puppies out of a lab litter if one of the parents was also black because the black gene in labs is dominant. Do labs have a recessive black gene?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> oh I guess the "ee" gene in the yellow dog would mask the black genes


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations Coco! The Puppies are just beautiful! 
Can't wait to hear what the vet says later today.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys! It is 6 pm...12 hours since the first puppy arrived. 6 have been weighed and all have put on weight =D Boys are way bigger than the girls. I will weigh the other 4 when they wake up. Right now they are in the kitchen all asleep including Coco. There is not a noise out of them which is good. I have some pictures and will upload them soon. We have 5 girls and 5 boys! Perfect lol. And we got a milk replacer and a bottle and will be giving a little extra every 3 hours. Some of them just cannot get to a teat so we will feed then let them suck with each puppy. Especially the loud ones XD And the little ones...Biggest puppy is now 357..He put on 13 grams! Coco seems very calm..She doesn't mind anymore if we take them away to weigh them etc. Earlier she got straight up and took them back XD

Oh and after 8 hours she finally went out to go to the toilet and eat some food. She really loves them! And Marley even had a peek and got afraid  

I forgot to say when the first pup was born Coco was licking it etc and then it let out a big cry...She looked as startled as anything XD


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so glad they're inside. Sounds like Coco's being a good mom. That's good; it doesnt always go that way. Please never let Marley have access to them, ok? Cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh he doesn't have access. He is looking through the window  I would never let him near them he is too clumsy and big. 

And Coco is being very good. 

And I am so tired XD I slept from 2-5...Haha...I wish I did not have to work every day this week! I took today off. It is not so busy today. But having to feed them every 3 hours especially during the night is not fun ...I am so glad they all survived! I did not expect that...And I did not expect ten..I know labs have loads but she was not that big.. Now she is skinny the poor thing...


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

To help your smaller puppies out, put the big ones in a box and put it by mom, and then help the little ones find a nipple and latch on so they can nurse without being knocked off by a bigger puppy. It is so important that they all get plenty from mom right now! I'm glad you are going to supplement, but keep in mind that they more they demand from mom, the more milk she will make, so don't depend too much on the milk replacer at this time.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Just try to make sure Coco stays well fed, even if it means spoiling her a little. You want her to keep eating to keep producing that milk. 

We had a frenchie who was very picky and not too hungry after delivering and she would get whatever we could get into her. 

I made chicken and dumplings for dinner for the family one night, and it ended up being one of her favorites LOL.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

wabanafcr said:


> To help your smaller puppies out, put the big ones in a box and put it by mom, and then help the little ones find a nipple and latch on so they can nurse without being knocked off by a bigger puppy. It is so important that they all get plenty from mom right now! I'm glad you are going to supplement, but keep in mind that they more they demand from mom, the more milk she will make, so don't depend too much on the milk replacer at this time.





meggels said:


> Just try to make sure Coco stays well fed, even if it means spoiling her a little. You want her to keep eating to keep producing that milk.
> 
> We had a frenchie who was very picky and not too hungry after delivering and she would get whatever we could get into her.
> 
> I made chicken and dumplings for dinner for the family one night, and it ended up being one of her favorites LOL.


Yep we are letting them feed from her first then give them some more if they are still hungry and not finding anything..

Coco is gonna be really spoiled! She did really well..Had 10 pups in 6 hours! And now she has been sleeping for a while..She is wrecked.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so I just weighed the rest of them! The smallest is 248 and she is a female. The biggest is 359 and is a male. The biggest female is 320. And the smallest male is 307.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

YAY congrats on all of the puppies! I've been watching this thread on and off since it started. It looks like, despite some bumpy bits and parental interference you've pulled it off quite well. Good luck with them all!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> ..And I did not expect ten..I know labs have loads but she was not that big.. Now she is skinny the poor thing...


My sis in law has bred a few litters of labs. Thats where I got my yellow female, Gracie. I watched her be born  The last bitch she bred had *1* puppy!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I was thinking she was only having 1-3 XD

More pictures..

This is when Coco finally left to go to the toilet..














































This is the biggest puppy..He is the only one that did not loose his original string XD Green baby..



















Being weighed..










Biggest girl


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Smallest puppy


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

meggels said:


> I made chicken and dumplings for dinner for the family one night, and it ended up being one of her favorites LOL.


It's one of my favorites too, just sayin. For the future.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaha Marie. it's a yummy crockpot recipe.

I may need to make it in the future, once I get myself a crockpot....




OP- Are you helping the pups by hooking them up to the nipples?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep but right now Coco is curled up in a ball and the puppies are all asleep except for one who is eating.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I love seeing them all nice and clean on their new bed  
I've seen breeders use those small plastic kiddie pools to keep their young pups in. Keeps them contained when they start moving around and the plastic bottom keeps the floor clean.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Labmom4 said:


> I love seeing them all nice and clean on their new bed
> I've seen breeders use those small plastic kiddie pools to keep their young pups in. Keeps them contained when they start moving around and the plastic bottom keeps the floor clean.


Yep, that's what Boone's breeder did!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

We are gonna put up cardboard and have put newspaper around the edges of the bed. 

And Coco has started digging again =/ She digged before she had every puppy which was quite annoying because the pups were thrown everywhere! I have watched so many videos on youtube and the dogs never dug before every puppy. She is very odd. And she is panting =O I hope it is just the afterbirth.


She now won't stretch out again! She is in a ball and the pups are in between her legs etc. I have another long night ahead! I have to stay up and make sure she does not smother them and feed them if they need it.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you might want to call the vet.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

She has gone back to normal now but the vet is coming anyways..

Ok so we were feeding one of the pups because she is in a ball and they cannot all get in. She stands up grabs the pup by the head and puts it beside her. Obviously she does not want us feeding them.BUT is it ok for her to carry them by the head? It really creeps me out...And then after she did that she just sat on all the other pups!! She is gonna have to be watched 24/7 =/


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

They do tend to be pretty rough with puppies, from what I've seen. Talk to the vet when he gets there and ask his opinion. So far, it sounds like she's being a good attentive mom, so I wouldnt worry too too much. Well, yeah, I'm a worrywart, so I would probably worry too. 
I'm very concerned about her behavior a bit ago. Is she contracting? I hope she doesnt have anything left inside her :/ Hope the vet gets there soon.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

She may need to be checked to make sure she didn't retain a puppy. I would also ask the vet about eclampsia. We NEVER leave our newborns alone with mom for the first 2 weeks of life, no matter how good of a mother she is. I refuse to lose a puppy to an accident like mom sitting on them (and it happens fairly often--big breed dogs can't easily feel that a tiny baby is under them). If she is fussing and worrying about one puppy and not the others, it may have a defect of some sort that she can detect. 

Have the vet check for cleft palates, too.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

wabanafcr said:


> She may need to be checked to make sure she didn't retain a puppy. I would also ask the vet about eclampsia. We NEVER leave our newborns alone with mom for the first 2 weeks of life, no matter how good of a mother she is. I refuse to lose a puppy to an accident like mom sitting on them (and it happens fairly often--big breed dogs can't easily feel that a tiny baby is under them). If she is fussing and worrying about one puppy and not the others, it may have a defect of some sort that she can detect.
> 
> Have the vet check for cleft palates, too.


I should probably shut up and stop trying to give advice and leave it to those of you that know what you're talking about. I did not know that it was fairly common for a mom to accidentally hurt a puppy. :/


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Labmom4 said:


> I should probably shut up and stop trying to give advice and leave it to those of you that know what you're talking about. I did not know that it was fairly common for a mom to accidentally hurt a puppy. :/


They certainly don't mean to, but they do sit on them...labs are notorious for it. This is what "pig rails" in a whelping box are for, as the pups fit under the rails and mom can't squish them then! http://labtails.blogspot.com/2011/04/from-when-pups-are-whelped-until-they.html

We are paranoid and watch them very, very closely. We do let the mom get on with her job, and don't interfere with that, but we are there in case there is a problem. Get a lot of books read and movies watched and Farmville played when we have baby puppies!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

wabanafcr said:


> They certainly don't mean to, but they do sit on them...labs are notorious for it. This is what "pig rails" in a whelping box are for, as the pups fit under the rails and mom can't squish them then! http://labtails.blogspot.com/2011/04/from-when-pups-are-whelped-until-they.html
> 
> We are paranoid and watch them very, very closely. We do let the mom get on with her job, and don't interfere with that, but we are there in case there is a problem. Get a lot of books read and movies watched and Farmville played when we have baby puppies!


LOL, the whelping box my dad build for my mom had rails (made from 2-4's) to prevent accidents, so it's not jsut Labs.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

If the pups need to eat and mom is in a ball, just kind of move her legs out and put the pups where they can eat. It is ok to do this. That is what you are there for. To make sure they are eating and not being crushed. I wouldn't leave the water in with the pups. The mother can get a drink every time she goes out to potty. The pups could drown...


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Holy crap, puppies in the kitchen scale.. that just kills me, lol, TOO cute.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Well bad news..! Coco will not settle in the kitchen! She moved all pups into the living room on a chair and two of them are now dead because she keeps sitting on them =( We moved her back to the kitchen but she tried to get out again. We have nowhere else for her to go!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

X_X no one was watching her D:!!?? Sigh. Poor puppies not even a day old. You have to -really- watch those other eight with her.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Well now my stupid parents are gonna put them back outside =/ I have given up hope on them! And when they all end up dead maybe then they will realise how stupid they were.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You cannot give up hope!!!!!!!! They're responsible for those lives that -they- brought into the world by letting Coco and Marley breed! They need someone right now and if your parents aren't willing to step up to the plate you have to stand up for those puppies! They are helpless! 

When the puppies -are- all dead, this will lay on -your- conscience! 
Make a comparison for them;

Is it logical to throw a newborn baby out into the elements? Because that's exactly what they're doing by putting those puppies out there. Make a stand! You have to keep them inside for the next two months!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If you can't or won't do anything to help this dog and her pups, why did you even ask us for advice in the first place? We warned you that it wasn't safe for her to give birth outside because pups can't regulate their body temperature. We told you repeatedly to get the pups out of the dirt. We told you that Coco could accidentally squish her pups and that newborn pups need to be watched constantly for the first couple of weeks. I wish you'd never told us about any of this, because now a lot of us are just disappointed and disgusted with the entire situation.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Honestly I haven't replied yet because well...I'm disgusted by this WHOLE thing. I really don't need to repeat what others have said. If they DO end up outside, and I know this is bad to say but honestly...I would do it, I HOPE they get stolen so that some one can take care of them properly...sorry it's come to this...but it has.


I pray for the remaining pups...atleast name them so that if they die they don't die with out one.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

This whole thing makes me sick to my stomach. D:


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Well now my stupid parents are gonna put them back outside =/ I have given up hope on them! And when they all end up dead maybe then they will realise how stupid they were.


You are young but you an adult. If they aren't going to own up to this responsibility then you do it. You have a bedroom right? Take them in there and make Coco a comfortable pen. Take a small box or something like a laundry hamper for the pups and keep them separated when you are not watching them. If you can't take care of them or your dumb parents are "making" you do something inhumane then please get in your car and bring the puppies to the vets office and ask for help on placing them somewhere else fast. Perhaps a breeder closeby can take them or a rescue and hand raise them so they actually have a chance. You said on the mastiff thread you started you have your own money and you can be perfectly responsible with a puppy...where's your responsibility now when a life needs you?. You got 8 puppies and 2 dead ones on your hands, what now? Seriously DO SOMETHING! If only you lived near me, I would take all those puppies and hand raise them myself. I feel invested in this because I was here posting until 4am my time and refreshing the page incase there was a question I can answer about the process or what's "normal" as you seemed very unsure and didn't feel right leaving you be. I thought keeping them inside and warm shouldn't be so effing difficult. 

If you're not willing to have a voice and do something about this situation and just let your parents be then well, stop breaking our hearts and leave us all be too. I don't think there's a place for dog murderers and their accomplices on a loving forum.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Well bad news..! Coco will not settle in the kitchen! She moved all pups into the living room on a chair and two of them are now dead because she keeps sitting on them =( We moved her back to the kitchen but she tried to get out again. We have nowhere else for her to go!


Because no one was obviously watching her. You were warned NUMEROUS times by *experienced* breeders that this could happen. 


Get her INSIDE and WATCH the freaking puppies. I don't care WHO is was that decided on this breeding. SOMEONE is responsible. If it were me, I wouldn't be able to look myself in the mirror. 2 puppies dead because someone f'ed up.

I'm not feeling too kindly at the moment so I'm stepping out...right now. Just so you know...I "watched" these puppies be born through this forum. I cried when I learned that 2 have passed. My boyfriend comforted me...and HE, who isn't a massive dog lover, reviewed the posts...He was just as angry as I am right now.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> ]I'm not feeling too kindly at the moment so I'm stepping out...right now. Just so you know...I "watched" these puppies be born through this forum. I cried when I learned that 2 have passed. My boyfriend comforted me...and HE, who isn't a massive dog lover, reviewed the posts...He was just as angry as I am right now.


I feel exactly the same as you do. I stayed up all of last night to watch the puppies get born, in large part so that I could be here to help if needed, and I was heartbroken to learn that two had died. I fell in love with those puppies a little, and now they are being left outside to die. It's stupid because I don't really ever get emotionally attached to things on the internet. I don't have anything else to say that isn't really mean, and I can't be mean intelligently right now because I'm upset. This is crap.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

It is not my fault they died! My parents said they would watch her! I was up for 30 hours with her and needed sleep. I have told them and will bring her up to my room but they will not listen. What am i meant to do if they go outside! I have tried to explain what would happen and again they think they are right. You dont get how much i am trying to get them to listen. My only hope now is the vet telling them to keep her in. But that is unlikely because he is worse than them. And i have told them he is rubbish but again they are not listening. I am sorry i upset you all but imagine how i feel having to deal with this. Sorry about any spelling mistake i am on my phone and in work


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

WHY in the world did your parents want to breed these dogs when now it's like "eehh, lets just put them outside and whatever"?! That is just such a effing crazy thought to me. 

I get it that you're trying to convince them, but it's time to get real that if they aren't going to change, you just need to intervene with action if words dont do anything. If the dogs are put out, you need to find a way to make them "disappear" from your yard and put somewhere safe. If it can't be in your room with you since they have a stick up their butt about that too, then try to ask around if anyone will take them. I would perhaps call local breeders/rescue groups for help and not your vet if he's a rubbish a$$hat. Even ask people you know as you never know who has puppy experience or has friends/family that do.

I'm so upset for the pups and praying for them to somehow survive.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i've done a fairly good job of keeping up with each thread you post and biting my tongue, but this has honestly summed itself up to be one of the saddest stories i've seen. 
in my opinion, if you care about these puppies at all you *need* to do something.. its not a matter of trying to convince and just letting it be when you fail anymore, you already have two dead puppies and as much as it pains me to say, if the behavior that's being seen now keeps up, you'll have more.
i pray for the remaining puppies and really hope that things look up. also, please don't consider breeding again (or allowing your parents to do so). its obvious none of you were ready for this and its sad that these poor pups are having to suffer because of that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I was afraid this would happen. That mother can not be left alone with them. I understand you needed sleep, anybody who has ever raise a litter can understand that, as the first day is very tiring. But what we can't understand is why you are not taking action, words may not get through, but your actions surely can. Those puppies will die outside and it will be on your hands if you don't do something. 

This entire thing is your parents fault for lack of responsibility, but you have muddied your hands now. If your parents won't step up to the plate, you need to, you are an adult not a child. I agree with others, those pups need somebody experienced, I know you may not want to but you need to find a rescue group to help. In fact contact these people and see if they know anybody willing to help.

http://www.homealabrador.net/irish.php

Please do the right thing, this is obviously been too much for you and your parents, and I just hope this is a lesson to you, and you take what you have learned and you actually put some thought and research in before you attempt to ever breed again.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok one last thing you can try, before I think you need to find someone else to help, I just thought of this. Ask your parents if they think it is ok to leave a newborn human child out in the cold rainy elements? If they say no, precede to tell them that they are doing the same thing with the puppies, that it is just as bad. 

It rains a lot in Ireland, yes? Those puppies will chill a lot faster when wet, and they will likely die of pneumonia/suffocation, if nervous mother doesn't squish them first. 

I understand that this has been frustrating to you, as it has been to us to read, we are trying to help you, but we can't help you if you are not willing to take some responsibility and fight for those puppies. It is frustrating to us, to read that you are so quick to give up.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I will ask them that but i know the answer is gonna be ' dogs have been having pups outside for years. They are animals" and the weather is meant to be havy showers and strong wind. They know that is not good weather. I will try once more and if they do not listen i will go to the vet myself and tell him to tell them how stupid they are. I will answer better later it is hard on a phone.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I was afraid this would happen. That mother can not be left alone with them. I understand you needed sleep, anybody who has ever raise a litter can understand that, as the first day is very tiring. But what we can't understand is why you are not taking action, words may not get through, but your actions surely can. Those puppies will die outside and it will be on your hands if you don't do something.
> 
> This entire thing is your parents fault for lack of responsibility, but you have muddied your hands now. If your parents won't step up to the plate, you need to, you are an adult not a child. I agree with others, those pups need somebody experienced, I know you may not want to but you need to find a rescue group to help. In fact contact these people and see if they know anybody willing to help.
> 
> ...


 You need to listen and look up this website and do something ASAP. I am broken hearted about the pups that have passed and the others and their Mom! I am aware you have done some things to save them in the first place..........now is NOT the time to Stop! Please? This whole ordeal is a horrible thing and to wake up to see this on the internet is even worse.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes its HARD, I've HAND RAISED puppies and kittens this young and it's a whole hell of a lot harder then having a mom there to help you. We've never lost a single one and it take a whole hell of a lot more then just watching them. The fact is that SOMEONE NEEDS TO DO SOMETHING -NOW-!!! Not when more puppies die, not in a couple of minutes/hours/days. RIGHT NOW. 
I wish I lived closer to you so I could take them and then get momma spayed...because I would in all honesty and complete good conscience steal them.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Could you show your parents some of the posts in this thread? Maybe if they read the advice from experienced breeders who genuinely care about the welfare of these puppies, they might be convinced.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

I find this thread very disturbing on so many levels. A dog whelped partly in the dirt and tiny newborn puppies lying there. Parental nonsense or the claim thereof. Two dead puppies (so far?) Tiny puppies left out in the cold wind and rain to die?

More than a few people are upset and I number myself among them. I have also found some of the other OP's threads a bit strange and wonder what's up with her.

A naive child/adult who is trying to do the best for the newborn puppies in the face of parental opposition? Or a very clever individual who is trying to (and succeeding at) upsetting a bunch of dedicated dog lovers?

I'm just not understanding any of this and I'm also a little concerned about a certain tenderhearted poster (from what I've gleaned from her posts) who raises Labs. How she might feel about this; upset, I would guess.

Anyway, good luck, OP. I hope things go well. I really do. I don't think things could go much worse and I do hope that you are being honest and sincere in your posts.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

The Feather Duster said:


> I find this thread very disturbing on so many levels. A dog whelped partly in the dirt and tiny newborn puppies lying there. Parental nonsense or the claim thereof. Two dead puppies (so far?) Tiny puppies left out in the cold wind and rain to die?
> 
> More than a few people are upset and I number myself among them. I have also found some of the other OP's threads a bit strange and wonder what's up with her.
> 
> ...


I honestly keep thinking this.  I mean really if she is as old as she says she is, then she needs to grow up and get a place and take the dogs with her. She acts like "oh it's not my falt, im so helpless woah is me and the puppies" 

I stand by my find a new home for your dogs and get a fish. It's not that hard you had to give up your horse because you couldnt handle her, well now you cant handle your dogs. do right by them, and forget about how you "care" about them and find some one who will do what they NEED!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

zeronightfarm said:


> I stand by my find a new home for your dogs and get a fish. It's not that hard you had to give up your horse because you couldnt handle her, well now you cant handle your dogs. do right by them, and forget about how you "care" about them and find some one who will do what they NEED!


 
That could be a little difficult if the dogs belong to the parents and not the OP.

Coco, I really hope you stand up for these pups, they will ALL end up dead if they are put outside in a storm (yes, even in a shed).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OK folks, some are treading dangerous ground here. You may be upset but please do not start accusing the OP of anything...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

This thread is a perfect example of why people are against backyard breeders.
And to the OP- 20 yrs old is an adult. You can call AC (or the Irish equivelant) on your parents, for neglecting the mom and pups.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

spotted nikes said:


> This thread is a perfect example of why people are against backyard breeders.
> And to the OP- 20 yrs old is an adult. You can call AC (or the Irish equivelant) on your parents, for neglecting the mom and pups.


Truth is, most AC's won't do much as long as Mom and pups have shelter, food and water. Also many 20 year old have little say about what goes on with their parents even if they live in the same house. 

Coco, Honestly the kitchen isn't a goode place to put pups, too busy and that's probably what's upsetting Mom. She needs a quieter area to settle in with her pups, perhaps a bedroom would work better.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so upset right now. I hardly know what to say. I've gotten very emotionally involved in this. I've tried to be supportive and a friend to you, in the hopes I could help. I even went so far as to ask some of my friends here to please be nice to you so that you wouldn't leave. Two puppies died.  The rest are about too. I only hope you will find a breeder that will take these puppies in. I am so sad. I think I shouldnt get so involved in the future.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

They are staying in now! They keep changing their mind it is so annoying =/ 

And I a staying up with them tonight..

All puppies have put on weight and are doing well!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok just read some other posts...Why would I post all of this here if I had a say in what can be done with them? I am desperately looking for advice on what else to do! I would really love for some of you to come here and actually try to convince my parents...Because none of you will be able too. No matter what you say they do not listen. At least now they have figured out she has to be watched.

Now is there any way I can make her feel save in the kitchen? We really have nowhere else for her to go in the house.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

She needs as quiet an area as you can create, do you have a laundry room or a mud room that doesn't have as much traffic? Under a table with sheets around three sides to create privacy may be ok.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She can't go in a room, somewhere there isn't as much traffic? If she can't go somewhere quite like that, then I would not suggest leaving those puppies by themselves with her, camp out in the kitchen or put those pups in a soft bed in a box and cover them, and then put them somewhere away from the mom till you can be with them again. You might just have to start hand raising them most of the time and only allow mom to feed them when you can watch. 

Hand raising is hard work but it has to be done when the mother is too stressed to feed them properly. Do you have baby bottles? If not I suggest getting ones that are curved, the straight ones are not as good for feeding puppies.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Why can't they be in your bedroom?


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

as previously said, she probably shouldn't be in the kitchen.. there's a lot of activity which i'm sure is stressing coco out.. why cant you move them all to your room? if you're going to be up with them tonight anyways, it does seem logical. plus, maybe there you won't have to deal with your parents constantly changing their minds. 
as for none of us being able to convince your parents, that may be so.. however, if i were in your situation and it had gotten THIS bad, i would be doing everything in my power to contact other breeders/rescue organizations to see what the right path is.. i feel like you care about these pups, but to the extent of you'll try to convince your parents but once they say no.. so be it. every other hour it's a different story which make it extremely hard for me to have any faith in what you're saying.. so many people feel so emotionally connected to your story because they've tried so hard to help and it's horrible to sit back and read the things you're updating us with. these may be your parents dogs, but it's your time to step up and tell your parents they obviously have no clue what they're doing and have no business owning a dog if they're going to behave like this.. show them these posts, let them see how make knowledgeable people have commented.. at this point, you're the only saving grace for these puppies.. two were already lost to situations that couldve been prevented.. don't let that number grow anymore. i said it before, but this is just a horrid situation.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I think its important for everyone to realize that their are very obvious cultural differences between most of the active posters in this thread and the OP. I am not going to comment on who is right, as I don't think there really is a clear answer to that. However, some of the responses have made me sick to my stomach. Showing compassion will get you a lot further than being malicious and nasty. 

Coco . . I understand the difficulty you are going through. If she is really only allowed in the kitchen, can you construct some type of enclosure for her? Like Carla said, possibly a table that is covered on three sides? Coco needs a dark, quiet, safe place to raise the rest of her pups. If I am assuming right, the problem with the "she has to stay outside/she can come inside" debate with your parents is that Coco seemingly wants to be outside? So when she takes her pups and goes out with them, your parents are probably assuming thats what is best? 

It may be true that Coco feels most comfortable outside as that is what she knows. However, because of Marley, the weather and disease, this is not a suitable option and will compromise their survival. I would think that your best bet in convincing your parents would be to keep Coco from going outside with her puppies. If they see that she goes out, and then comes right back in for her pups, they are more likely to believe that being inside is best for mom and pups. When Coco wants to go outside, remove all the pups and keep them together in her 'den'. Lead her outside and let her do her business. As soon as she wants to go back in, lead her back in, but do not let her get too excited about being separated from her puppies. Under no circumstance is she to be allowed to bring her puppies outside.

To avoid more smothering, you need to separate the pups from Coco when you cannot be sitting right next to her watching. You can put them in a small bin or basket and keep them right by her side. They won't be strong enough to wiggle out from underneath her for another few weeks, so this is really important.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

+two said:


> I think its important for everyone to realize that their are very obvious cultural differences between most of the active posters in this thread and the OP. I am not going to comment on who is right, as I don't think there really is a clear answer to that. However, some of the responses have made me sick to my stomach. Showing compassion will get you a lot further than being malicious and nasty.


Thumbs up to that +two. There have obviously been mistakes made, some worse than others. Coco....I'm certainly not saying that you should breed again, I kind of hope you don't, but if you do, please at least wait until a time when you can be sure that there is not parental interference, and that you have an experienced mentor either on call nearby or in charge of things (your vet certainly doesn't seem to have been of any help). No offence meant to anyone on the forum here, but a forum is not the best place to be talked through something like this! You have been incredibly lucky to get good advice through this (I don't know a thing about birthing pups, but it seems to have been good). You could just have easily ended up with a dozen whackos who just own goldfish pretending that they know what to do, I mean it is the anonymous internet!
Kudos to those who have been supportive through this, despite their (often legitimate) misgivings. I really hope that the rest of the litter survives and you can do the right thing despite your parents challenges (or find a compromise that keeps everybody safe and relatively happy). Good luck!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the help...

They are too stupid to let me keep them in my room. And now I tell them Coco is still breathing heavy and twitching..Guess what? They know everything and there is nothing wrong with her and I need to get a reality check! Who wants to flipping slap these eejits! I actually cannot believe how stupid they are being...They do not care about the puppies or Coco at all! They care more about their stupid money!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sorry I got so upset earlier cocoandmarley. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Be strong and do whatever it takes to keep them safe, please


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

CocoAndMarley said:


> They do not care about the puppies or Coco at all! They care more about their stupid money!


Then use the money as motivation, if they lose the pups they'll make nothing and if CoCo dies because she's retained a pup there will be no further litters. You have to learn how to steer people (including your parents).


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

If they're only concerned about their money than use that to appeal to them. Keeping the puppies in a safe environment is the most important thing right now. You need to convince your parents that letting Coco and the pups stay in your room is in their best interest. Tell them that if the puppies go outside they will die, that is not a possibility or a probability, it is a certainty.

Coco has already smothered two pups while she was in the house with people. Put outside under no supervision, there is a greater probability of more succumbing to the same fate. If they don't get smothered they will most certainly die of exposure. If all of the puppies die, your parents will have nothing to sell (which, seeing how they've been treating this whole ordeal seems like the only explanation for their desire to breed).


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

They don't care about anything. Apparently I am not normal and there is something wrong with me..

I am getting out of this house...I cannot live with such a heartless cow..


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, use their own personal greed against them (it always works on me, lol) 

It would be so aweful if you loose Coco because she retained a puppy.

Tell them how hard it will be for THEM to hand raise 8 puppies. This isn't just feeding them from a bottle, but weighting them to make sure they are gaining properly, keeping their core temperatures at the right temp AND stimulating them to release their waste (poo and pee) because surprise surprise they don't do it by themselves. 

Tell them that puppies need to be fed every 1 to 2 hours (correct me if i'm wrong, I'm not a puppy raiser, but that is how long it is for kittens and I think it would be close to the same) and the puppies need help pooing before and after every meal. Thats eight puppies every 2 hours. If they don't even want the puppies in the house I doubt they will want this.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have anyplace else you could go and bring Coco and the pups? A friend or relatives house? Maybe thats a nutty thought, but it just came to mind....

Also, do you have enough money to have the vet (or maybe a different vet) come take a look at her?

I also agree with hittin' them in their pocketbook. Entice them with how much money they're going to make selling these puppies. Convince them they need to keep them safe so they can make all that money. *sigh*


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> They don't care about anything. Apparently I am not normal and there is something wrong with me..
> 
> I am getting out of this house...I cannot live with such a heartless cow..



If you are old enough to move out then I might have a suggestion you can think about.
If you have enough money BUY coco from them and then take the puppies with you. 
Tell them that you want to take coco and that you love her. The puppies can stay with you and coco until they are old enough to be sold and then your parents can sell them and make the money off of them. That way you can also Spay Coco so she will not have to go through this again.

Just a suggestion. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Thank you guys for all the help...
> 
> They are too stupid to let me keep them in my room. And now I tell them Coco is still breathing heavy and twitching..Guess what? They know everything and there is nothing wrong with her and I need to get a reality check! Who wants to flipping slap these eejits! I actually cannot believe how stupid they are being...They do not care about the puppies or Coco at all! They care more about their stupid money!


Well what would they do if you just took them up to your room anyway? Or took Coco to the vet yourself? If words are getting you nowhere, you may need to take the actions you feel are right even if your parents don't agree with you.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

+two said:


> I think its important for everyone to realize that their are very obvious cultural differences between most of the active posters in this thread and the OP. I am not going to comment on who is right, as I don't think there really is a clear answer to that. However, some of the responses have made me sick to my stomach. Showing compassion will get you a lot further than being malicious and nasty.


She's in Ireland, not a third-world country. (And she does not live in extremely rural Ireland, either.) I have several friends in both England and Scotland (close to Ireland in geography and culture) and none of them would treat a dog this way. Those of them who have dogs dote on them and would be appalled if they know that someone was putting a bitch and her newborn pups out in the dirt. 

CocoAndMarley, please try as hard as you can to get those dogs away from your parents. Get a rescue to take them, or a shelter (there is one close to you, yes? Contact someone on the list here). At the very least, print off information from good sources that explains about tiny puppies not being able to regulate their body temperature and about nervous moms squishing puppies. Maybe if your parents see info from good vets and breeders, they will change their mind. Not because they care about Coco or her pups, because they obviously do not, but because they care about their investment.

http://www.hilltopanimalhospital.com/whelping1.htm (highlight the parts that says "There are two common killers of new born puppies: Lack of heat, and lack of groceries!")
http://labtails.blogspot.com/2011/04/need-for-whelping-box-rails.html (You could always try to whip up some rails like this yourself, even out of wood if you have to, for now)
http://www.chelsea-collies.com/newborn.html (highlight this part: "The most critical period of a dog's life is during the first week. The early care and environment of the newborn puppy are of the utmost importance. Early causes of death can usually be attributed to: difficult whelping, congenital or genetic defects, environmental factors (i.e. too cool or drafty), carelessness of the dam, infection, viruses, toxic milk or insufficient nourishment.")

I also hope that after all of this you are rethinking your desire to become a breeder in the future. A mom rolling on puppies is actually one of the more minor things that can go wrong. You're lucky Coco didn't require a c-section, as those are common and very expensive.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I am just gonna not talk to my parents for a while. I will end up cracking up! Thankfully my mother is off to a friends house. Probably to say horrible things about me...She deserved it.

And wow yes! I doubt I will want to breed after this! All of it made me so nervous! I am not worried about expenses but having to watch her give birth then carry the pups the way she did terrified me XD And she is soo nervous too...But today she was let out to go to the toilet and when she came back in she did not sit on the pups! Maybe she is learning..But obviously I am still staying with her tonight and for the next few nights until she does not make an attempt to move them! I will pity the poor people who have to face me at work this week XD I am tired already !

Also I have read taking a nervous for a walk will relax them ? Part of me is like 'eh no it will make her worse being away from them' But she does love her walks..


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

You sound so tired and mentally exhausted  Do you have a friend you trust that can come help you? Maybe sit with Coco while you take a nap? 

I have no idea about taking her for a walk. Perhaps you should wait until someone here who knows can answer that.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Thank you guys for all the help...
> 
> They are too stupid to let me keep them in my room. And now I tell them Coco is still breathing heavy and twitching..Guess what? They know everything and there is nothing wrong with her and I need to get a reality check! Who wants to flipping slap these eejits! I actually cannot believe how stupid they are being...They do not care about the puppies or Coco at all! They care more about their stupid money!


I just want to say if I said anything mean yesterday, apologies, but I've lost a ton of sleep over this and I'm not the only one. I cried last night and hugged my girl and my boy who came from a backyard money making situation with a ton of problems. I know this is your situation, but bringing it all on here included us and made this our predicament too. It's frustrating to hear you care about them and try to convince your parents and get no where. I really think this is a time where you need to see that telling them what's right will get you nowhere. If you're staying up with them and your parents are sleeping, then move the animals to your room and show them you are right. They aren't going to budge on their opinion when it is all they know and haven't seen any better way actually working. When they're awake they can try to run the show, but if they are on your watch, well, you need to do what's best for them and that's all the reason you need to give them and point out what's gotten better since you did these things. When you say things though, you have to be on their level. Frankly, some parents don't want their kid to ever be telling them anything that makes them less than you and makes you look like you're better/smarter/etc than them. 

I came from a really bad situation and I learned that it's not what you say often but how you say things. Tell me, how much money are you going to make on dead puppies and a dead mother? Appeal on how little they have to do if they just give you the green light to raise them and how much more money they will receive if all puppies are raised right. That if they just let you care for them instead of let them be, they have nothing to really lose but a whole lot to gain. 

For the time being before you can move them, cover up a nice little den space under the table or find something to make a little tent to create something cozier for her. Dogs will be nervous and moving puppies when they feel the area they are in is busy and not cozy enough. In a mother mentality, you have to keep them safe, being out in the open on a dog bed with noises and people around and pots and pans clanking doesn't sound like a safe place to be.

I'm with Labmom, is there someone else you can trust to come over and allow you to nap? I would maybe do this when the parents are out so they don't try to muscle their way over the care taker. 

With Coco though, if her leg is shaky and she is not in her full bill of health, I wouldn't push it, but you can try to offer a very short walk. If she hesitates, leave her be. If she isn't ready or doesnt feel good, then the walk will just be a battle and theres no point.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I have not posted in this thread until now, and I would like to say that while I would have probably ignored everything my parents said/did I would go against them and do it anyway. I know that not all people are able to go against their parents, my husband is a prime example. But if all you have said is true and you have tried your best to convince them to do what is right I must at least tell you this: For not having asked for this I think you have taken on a great responsibility which in itself I believe is honorable.

Myself like most have been following this thread and while I have been frustrated and bothered by some of the things posted, I do believe you are trying and learning. I remember you mentioned in a previous thread that you wanted to breed one day. Today it doesn't seem as fun as it did then, that means I feel that you will make a more informed decision in the future. Sometimes I feel like we don't see the forest between the trees and get so caught up in the hysteria that it overwhelms us, that's when you have to step back, breathe, and try to think of a different way to approach the subject. Don't stop trying, I know you will have a break through eventually. Good luck, keep those little lives safe, they are counting on you.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where IS that 'like' button  ^^^^^


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I would like to thank all you guys for the help and support =)

I am now camped out on the hard ground for the night XD All pups are feeding and sleeping and Coco is annoying them by licking them a lot  And she has just drank 3 bowls of milk...Should I keep giving it to her until she has enough or is that too much? 

And another good thing is she has not tried to move yet. She did earlier today while I was at work but now she seems a bit happier. 

The weather outside now is rotten! I feel bad for marley. I need to spend some time with him tomorrow. He has taken over Coco's box XD


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> I would like to thank all you guys for the help and support =)
> 
> I am now camped out on the hard ground for the night XD All pups are feeding and sleeping and Coco is annoying them by licking them a lot  And she has just drank 3 bowls of milk...Should I keep giving it to her until she has enough or is that too much?
> 
> ...


Why are you giving her milk? A dog doesn't need to drink milk to produce it? 

I could be wrong but I thought milk was bad for dogs? I know it's OK in small quantities but that seems like a lot.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> Why are you giving her milk? A dog doesn't need to drink milk to produce it?
> 
> I could be wrong but I thought milk was bad for dogs? I know it's OK in small quantities but that seems like a lot.


I offered her water and she would not take it then I thought she would need some calcium so tried the milk and she loved it! Now she is lying down and all pups are snuggled into her sleeping..She is getting a little bit more comfortable about lying flat out.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont know about the milk?? I think a different high-calorie alternative would be better? I'd hate for her to get the runs :/ I hope somebody who knows will respond. 

Since you are so tired, maybe you should set your alarm to wake you every so often and check on them? I know waking up from much-needed sleep is probably a terrible sounding idea, but I'm worried that you're going to fall into such a deep sleep that you might sleep through anything.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

She seems ok with it..

I am gonna sleep in the doorway so that is she does want to move and I happen to be asleep she will step on me XD And before you say anything about a door there is none between the kitchen and the living room. I don't know why she wants to go into the living room anyways! It is a lot busier than the kitchen. Maybe she doesn't want to be alone..


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Some dogs can't handle lactose well and will get diarrhea, which I'm sure you don't want! Hold off on the milk for now, at least until you see if she has a reaction from those three bowls (it can take a while). If you'd like her to drink more water, you can mix some chicken or beef broth into it (find a no-salt brand).


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I would do broth, if you have some bones around boil them or buy a no sodium canned. If she isn't eating regular food, perhaps offer some cooked chicken with some of the broth. 

You'll find out in the next few hours if the milk will bother her. It's not immediate, but normally 3 bowls is rather a lot for a dog to process.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Perhaps milk diluted in water. That way she still gets the taste (which I am guessing is why she is drinking it) but doesn't get the full load of milk. Some dogs are lactose intolorant just like people and milk can give them the tummy ache and runs. And I don't know, but I can only see the runs and a new mother will not mix well.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Perhaps milk diluted in water. That way she still gets the taste (which I am guessing is why she is drinking it) but doesn't get the full load of milk. Some dogs are lactose intolorant just like people and milk can give them the tummy ache and runs. And I don't know, but I can only see the runs and a new mother will not mix well.


If milk is it, mix it 3 parts water to 1 part milk (3/4 c water to 1/4 c milk). Good luck. You are in for a tough road. I hate to think how Coco would be doing if you weren't there.


----------



## Bluebearry81 (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't read the entire thread, but why does Coco still have opportunities to go out to the cabbage patch and take her puppies? Does she have a doggie door? Are you opening the door and just letting her out? The only solution is to take her to the bathroom ON LEASH. Then bring her back in, problem solved.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Bluebearry81 said:


> I didn't read the entire thread, but why does Coco still have opportunities to go out to the cabbage patch and take her puppies? Does she have a doggie door? Are you opening the door and just letting her out? The only solution is to take her to the bathroom ON LEASH. Then bring her back in, problem solved.


You probably should read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Bluebearry81 (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe someone could give me the cliff's notes? lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We used to give goat's milk to our nursing dams. Most dogs are lactose intolerant, but GM is easier on their systems than cows is. If she won't drink water, milk is fine to keep her hydrated, or you can dilute the milk with water. 

We give our girls some esbilac now though. Eureka (dam of our last litter) would drink it out of the bottle when the pups were done.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Since I can't seem to edit my posts, I want to say my girls would go nuts if they didn't there share of the stuff the puppies get. 

We have this mixing bottles that we mix one/two part esbilac to three parts water, and then we shake it up. Perfect for later on when they can drink from a bowl. 

Also are the pups (and I know this may sound gross but it is vital), are they relieving themselves ok, mom stimulating them?


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Bluebearry81 said:


> Maybe someone could give me the cliff's notes? lol


Dog went into labor and had a mess of puppies, the parents are short-sighted and don't seem to have a clue about what they're doing -- they let the dog go outside in the dirt to have puppies, insisted you can't touch a puppy or the mother will eat the baby, let the mother do whatever it wanted until it finally sat on and killed two of the puppies (suffocation), and won't listen to a shred of good advice their child is giving them from this forum even after losing two of the puppies in an incident that could have probably been prevented.

I think the most important thing here to note is that the OP is not the breeder/owner, but rather the parents are, and they aren't listening to reason obviously.

Best to read the thread though.

On a side note, I haven't posted in this thread, but I've been watching carefully and reading. I grew up with a very short-sighted mother (this is my "nice" term for the word _idiot_). I feel for you and I'm sorry there isn't a lot you can do, but you're doing the right thing by keeping in touch with people on this forum to absorb as much information as you can and try to be an influence in any way that you can.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> If she won't drink water, milk is fine to keep her hydrated, or you can dilute the milk with water.


This is a good idea to dilute the milk with some water.. perhaps you can ween the dog back onto water by increasing the dilution. Also the goats milk thing is true, a lot of people with lactose intolerance do better with GM. There are other types of milk as well though I don't know if any of them are OK for dogs.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys =) 

Yep all puppies are pooing and peeing normally. Coco licks them a lot especially while eating and they get annoyed XD

Phew glad that night is over! Now I gotta go to bed for a few hours before work. 

Coco did ot try to move =D She lay with them all night except for once when she went out to go toilet. And when she lay back down she did not sit on them! Woop XD Right now they are eating again and I am waiting for someone to get up so I can go sleep!


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

so glad that everything is going ok for you and coco at the moment.
perhaps when all this is over you should take the money that your parents will no doubt make from the puppies, get both dogs castrated/spayed and move out with the dogs!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I wish I could do that but John would not in a million years let me take the dogs. 

Ok so Coco is the oddest dog ever! You know the way all mothers want peace and quiet and less human annoyance? Well Coco is the opposite! Like I said in the post up there I was going to go to bed for a few hours. My sister came down so up I went...Then she comes up a few minutes later and says Coco is moving the pups to the chair again! She didn't even make and attempt to do it last night..So do you think she wants somebody with her the whole time? My sister was in the living room when she brought them in. But she only brought one in and sat down with it..


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I just got back from work! And Coco has not tried to move today! But now she keeps crying and curling herself up in a ball =/ She keeps getting up and walking around. And she did get out as many times as she wanted today. But she is still unsettled and crying. I wonder is she just tired or what?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Well I just got back from work! And Coco has not tried to move today! But now she keeps crying and curling herself up in a ball =/ She keeps getting up and walking around. And she did get out as many times as she wanted today. But she is still unsettled and crying. I wonder is she just tired or what?


Did the vet check her out after the puppies? she might have a retained puppy or retained placentas. I'd contact vet, also take her temp and check her teats to be sure she's not getting mastitis. (they would be hard and hot) When I had pups, I always got the mom a shot of oxytosin after delivery to make sure she was cleaned out.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

If this is her frist litter the crying could be her just being overwhelmed with it all, after all nothing was done right. Talking about your parents...You got a front roll seat in the what not to do in breeding and the delivery of pups....


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Like Pawzk said, I too am worried about her having retained a pup or placenta. Not just from this post, but from other things you've said. I'd feel a heck of a lot better myself, if a vet checked her out. Just to be safe.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

how is everything going now for coco & her pups? (and you of course)


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was just about to ask the same thing. How is everything?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also keep checking to see if there is an update. Is everything ok? ....................


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry I was at work..Coco is doing fine. She is breathing fine, eatin, feeding the pups, licking them so they can pee and poop and she is getting her own little breaks. 

All pups are really starting to get big now. They are a lot heavier than day 1. 

I stayed with her again last night but I slept for a little longer every hour and she was perfect. She slept for about 3 hours and then woke up to lick the pups. I fell asleep for a while and when I woke up she was lying the opposite way so she moved all by herself without sitting on the pups  I think it was just a bad accident that caused those pups to die. She had put them on a small armchair and then had to jump up with barely any room to fit her and all the puts. But now that she is getting better at staying in the kitchen she is being more careful. I will post more pictures of the pups when they are two weeks old because I know I will probably not see any difference in them but you will. XD


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is good to hear! I am glad they are doing well!  Please keep us posted! Thanks for being there for them.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I just weighed them and they have all put on well over 100 grams since monday. The biggest is now 493 and the smallest is 392...All nice and fat too =D


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so happy with Coco today! She seems a lot happier! About an hour ago we were all in the living room and I guess she felt her puppies were safe enough to leave them and come into us. And she did not come in all panicked and uneasy. She was happy and wagging her tail! That is the first time I seen her do that since she had them. And she even had a good scratch and belly rub. 

To identify the pups on the first day I used hair bands. Now they are getting a little small so I need to find something else to use..I have 5 different colours of twine so I just need 3 more colours..I was gonna cut up my socks or something XD


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

How cute is this =P


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear it's going well! You're doing a wonderful job. Keep us updated. I check often and love hearing good news. 

I wish I was rich so I could fly over for a day and play with them 

Love the picture btw!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

You are doing a great job...Coco is really lucky to have you helping her. It looks like she is settling in and being a good mom. You should feel proud "grandma"!!! :becky:


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> To identify the pups on the first day I used hair bands. Now they are getting a little small so I need to find something else to use..I have 5 different colours of twine so I just need 3 more colours..I was gonna cut up my socks or something XD


My puppies are usually all one color, so we use white-out to mark them (what I believe you would call Tipp-ex). Just mark each one in a different spot on their body. I am afraid to use twine or ribbons because they can easily get caught on something and choke.

When my pups get older, I put break-away cat collars on them to ID them, so if they get caught on something they just pop off.

Keep it up. Coco is relaxing because she is starting to figure out what is going on and she is beginning to trust that you will take care of her and the babies! Be sure to handle them all every day--read that BioSensor stuff! 

Oh--you should clip their nails, too. You can use a little human nail clipper for now, but when they get bigger a cat or rabbit nail clipper (sort of like a small hooked scissors) will work better. Keep their nails short so they don't scratch Coco on her teats--bacteria can get in there and lead to infection!


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

You should feel good and proud of yourself. What a relief to hear some great updates! :clap2:

So cute the one little pup in her arms. :grouphug:


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I am going to go get them all cat collars soon 

And I am gonna start a new thread for pictures etc because this one is super long and well we know the pups are here now XD


----------

